# What lift?



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

I am going purchase some 29.5 outlaws and now need a lift. i cant decide between the 2in hl lift or 2in extreme. i have heard that the hl lift lowers your a arms. or should i go ahead and buy a hl 6in


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

if you have the money to spend go big. I think i read somewhere on here that the preferred lift of most of the people here is the xtreme lift.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

personally hl lift just for the simple fact the bolts dont rust but i will say extreme looks better, but my hl has not let me down yet


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

if your goin to go big there is a few options . where you located .. you got catvos and highlifter in shreveport .. and i'm sure dale aka driller go deeper will chim in and the way that i'm probably goin hopefully soon is a get a grip lift he has on his brute there shop is around ruston or monroe la... and how big yea wanna go


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i dont have the money to go big plus were i live the biggest quad is a grizzly with 2in lift and 31 laws.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well that could easliy be changed lol... i'm like lilbigtonka i can't hate on my 2 in hl lift i've put it threw its paces.. and everyone talks highly of the extreme.. i would imagine you probably couldn't go wrong with either one


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

just dont do like i did and by a no name brand cheapo on ebay. i have had nothing but problems with it turning on the front since i put it on. it is now off and i am waiting to get a new one. HL or xtreme


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

XTREME


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Xtreme FTW!!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I would definitly go with the Xtreme great guys to deal with and excellent products


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Xtreme as well...


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

:agreed: with using the Extreme! I have the Extreme lift. It's a great lift and easy to put on.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

As far as a " lift, the Xtreme is great and super easy to install.

If you wanna do something a little bigger, I have the Custom *Get A Grip 4" *lift and love it. Lots of people on here seen the lift in action at the Meet & Greet and I can promise you the guy who does them is top notch as far as service. If you're interested, send me a PM and I can get you contact info.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I will say the HL lift is more sturdy than the xtreme.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

They are both great lifts but if you do alot of weellies then I would say go with the HL. I have seen alot of front brackets on the xtreme lift bend and twist when the front end slams down on the ground. Not saying the xtreme is a bad lift, just a flaw in the design, but the xtreme was the way to go for me. JMO


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I took the large zip ties and zip tied mine to the cross bracket and haven't had any trouble with the extreme.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Jack said:


> They are both great lifts but if you do alot of weellies then I would say go with the HL. I have seen alot of front brackets on the xtreme lift bend and twist when the front end slams down on the ground. Not saying the xtreme is a bad lift, just a flaw in the design, but the xtreme was the way to go for me. JMO


 
The lifts that I've heard of this happening to were replaced by Xtreme at no cost with just a phone call.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Masher said:


> I took the large zip ties and zip tied mine to the cross bracket and haven't had any trouble with the extreme.


 
I have never had a problem either, it's the only lift I will use, but some people are alot harder on their bikes than I am.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> I took the large zip ties and zip tied mine to the cross bracket and haven't had any trouble with the extreme.


I KNEW THAT WOULD WORK!! I KNEW IT!!!
I WROTE THAT UP MONTHS AGO!!
woohoo!! now i need to find tha link


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> I KNEW THAT WOULD WORK!! I KNEW IT!!!
> I WROTE THAT UP MONTHS AGO!!
> woohoo!! now i need to find tha link


Found it.. this is from march!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL. Good Job. I just put three on it toward the middle.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep i figured the middle was the most important since it bowed out there.

cool. need to make that a doc. :rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I have heard as well if you bend it one call and they replace it. I liked the ease of install as well. How long does it take to put on the HL one and is it bolt up with no drilling or cutting?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep no bolting, drilling or cutting. I got mine on in about an hour and a half. 
The side by the exhaust, due to space, is a little difficult.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It took me an hour to put mine on the first time. Then because of my spacers I broke the knuckle in half and snapped the axle bending the upper A arm badly so I had to take everything off and return it to stock to take it to the dealer. They warrantied it thank sweet baby Jesus it was a 1200 dollar job. Anyway the second time I put it on after the bike was fixed it only took 30 min. Ease of installation is huge on the Xtreme.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

id like a xtreme rear and HL front. hybrid lift.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It seems to me the way they both have down tubes there would be a much easier way to make them.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks i think im goin to go with the extreme


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> just dont do like i did and by a no name brand cheapo on ebay. i have had nothing but problems with it turning on the front since i put it on. it is now off and i am waiting to get a new one. HL or xtreme


I found one on ebay that looks identical to the highlifter 2'' lift. is that the one that you had problems with because im thinking bout gettin. Its like 70 bucks


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i would spend the extra and get the extreme. its simple to install


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

from my experience with cheap lifts i will def spend the extra doe and get the name brand ones. I will most likely get the extreme


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

is that the one you found? thats the one like i have and never had one problem in two years so far. never even retightened one bolt


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats the one that i bought and have had nothing but problems with it. I ordered one and did not get it for 4 weeks and emailed them about it and they sent me another one then a week later i had one arrive and then the next week another one showed up. so me and my nephew are running the same lift and we are both having problems with the front bracket turning.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

a friend of mine said he is too. what exactly is turning. cuz ive never even retightened a bolt.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

When you look at the front the bracket is suppose to be in line with the shock. On mine it would turn to where the bracket was almost touching the a-arm. i would lose about an inch or so of lift when this happens. i tried putting new bolts in the support bracket but it did not help. i may go and have my buddy cut me out some that use both bolt holes. (a-arm and shock)


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i dunno. I tightened the heck out of the support bracket and it never moved.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

bayou boy 22 not saying you installed it wrong, but the front bracket has a stopper on one side that keeps it from moving. if its turned around i could see why it would move.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

it is installed right just keeps slipping on the a-arm. i am thinking of putting u bolts on it instead of the little plate that comes with it. that may help my situation. when i get home i will take pics of my nephews bike that still has the lift on it to show you what i am talking about. I have also tightened the bolts to the point of breaking them and put stronger one is and still the same thing.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah id like to see it.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

here is a pic of mine. its got a a piece to stop it from turning. maybe some are different than the one i got


----------

